# [Q] Asus Zenfone 6 T00G JB 4.3



## billk6969 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi Guys and Gals,

Well I have spent the past 5 hours searching the site for a root that would work on this new device, with no avail.  I have tried a few of the one click type root software available, but no luck.  I have searched google and youtube and there is absolutely nothing out there on how to root this device.  

I would appreciate any help that you might be able to offer me.  

Sincerely,

Bill


----------



## ikiel (Apr 25, 2014)

*Root for Zenfone*



billk6969 said:


> Hi Guys and Gals,
> 
> Well I have spent the past 5 hours searching the site for a root that would work on this new device, with no avail.  I have tried a few of the one click type root software available, but no luck.  I have searched google and youtube and there is absolutely nothing out there on how to root this device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, I'm in the same boat. I found a blog that seems to imply that you can use cydia impactor but I was not able to get it to work. I can't post the link but its on asus-zenfonedotblogspotdotjp. The reason I'm trying to root is that my phone came with the chinese firmware preinstalled, meaning that I cannot use google sync or google play store. I want to root to flash the rom or to simply be able to install google services. Please let me know if you make any progress. good luck.

ikiel


----------



## billk6969 (Apr 27, 2014)

ikiel said:


> Hey, I'm in the same boat. I found a blog that seems to imply that you can use cydia impactor but I was not able to get it to work. I can't post the link but its on asus-zenfonedotblogspotdotjp. The reason I'm trying to root is that my phone came with the chinese firmware preinstalled, meaning that I cannot use google sync or google play store. I want to root to flash the rom or to simply be able to install google services. Please let me know if you make any progress. good luck.
> 
> ikiel

Click to collapse



Will do ikie,  I still haven't been able to find anything.  Maybe because it's a new phone, or maybe because not many requests.  I hope someone is able to show me the way!  I miss having my paranoid android rom that I was running on my S3.

PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## ikiel (Apr 30, 2014)

*found potential root*



billk6969 said:


> Will do ikie,  I still haven't been able to find anything.  Maybe because it's a new phone, or maybe because not many requests.  I hope someone is able to show me the way!  I miss having my paranoid android rom that I was running on my S3.
> 
> PLEASE HELP!!

Click to collapse



Hey, I came across this page today and it seems to have some info on rooting the zenfone. Don't have time to try it because I have too much work but maybe you can let me know if it works for you. I can't post the link but if you google 'root zenfone' you should see it among the top few results under hexamob. Good luck!


----------



## haybat (May 1, 2014)

framaroot - failed
kingosoft root - failed
superoneclick root - failed
oneclickroot - failed
cydia impactor - failed
fastboot - failed
baidu root - failed
hexamob mod - crap, useless, failed

yeah... it sucks...
is there any other program to root our device?


----------



## soralz (May 2, 2014)

haybat said:


> framaroot - failed
> kingosoft root - failed
> superoneclick root - failed
> oneclickroot - failed
> ...

Click to collapse



Try vRoot?


----------



## haybat (May 2, 2014)

soralz said:


> Try vRoot?

Click to collapse



already tried...
no luck...
failed...
gosh, it's so difficult rooting Zenfone family...
:crying:


----------



## soralz (May 3, 2014)

Also finding a way to root my Zenfone 5 A500CG. The battery life is horrible...  Although the performance is decent.


----------



## billk6969 (May 4, 2014)

So crazy, I somehow installed superSU on my phone by trying many different root .  Does that mean I'm rooted?

I don't know which app worked as I just noticed it now.

Sent from my ASUS_T00G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## banhmi2802 (May 4, 2014)

soralz said:


> Also finding a way to root my Zenfone 5 A500CG. The battery life is horrible...  Although the performance is decent.

Click to collapse



Try downgrade FW . In Vietnam , Zenfone 5 has a same trouble but after downgrade the battery life is very good .
P/s : Sorry for my bad english .


----------



## soralz (May 4, 2014)

banhmi2802 said:


> Try downgrade FW . In Vietnam , Zenfone 5 has a same trouble but after downgrade the battery life is very good .
> P/s : Sorry for my bad english .

Click to collapse



What is your firmware version?

Nevermind, I wanna change to Galaxy S4, because still couldn't find a solution to root ZenFone. If have, it will be very complicated too.


----------



## banhmi2802 (May 4, 2014)

soralz said:


> What is your firmware version?
> 
> Nevermind, I wanna change to Galaxy S4, because still couldn't find a solution to root ZenFone. If have, it will be very complicated too.

Click to collapse



V0327(T00F_TW) . According to some Vietnam developers , it's hard to root Zenfone because Asus encrypted somethings .
p/s :sorry for my bad english :good:


----------



## DIXES (May 7, 2014)

I found a root info about ZenFone 5 on a Twitter, but he doesn't talk about how to do it.
https://twitter.com/shakalaca

He just said there is a backdoor in bootloader of ZenFone.


----------



## ijoin (May 7, 2014)

Yeah if someone could find a way to root this phone it will be great


----------



## 29y6145 (May 8, 2014)

*zen*



ijoin said:


> Yeah if someone could find a way to root this phone it will be great

Click to collapse



my devies rooted
a few days , will have instructions
my English bad


----------



## ijoin (May 8, 2014)

29y6145 said:


> my devies rooted
> a few days , will have instructions
> my English bad

Click to collapse



Are you Chinese/Viet/Fillipino?
I can help you to translate to eng since i learn several langs 
shoot me a pm :laugh:


----------



## 29y6145 (May 8, 2014)

iam from vietnam


Sent from my RM-996_apac_vietnam_200 using Tapatalk


----------



## ijoin (May 8, 2014)

29y6145 said:


> iam from vietnam
> 
> 
> Sent from my RM-996_apac_vietnam_200 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tôi hiểu ngôn ngữ Việt Nam

I lived in hanoi for 3 years
if you need help, i hope i can help
you can post the tutorial in vietnam if eng is so hard for you, i'll try to translate the tut :good:

btw, tinthe. vn?


----------



## billk6969 (May 8, 2014)

Please post how you rooted. Thank you so much!

Sent from my ASUS_T00G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## soralz (May 9, 2014)

Yeah, it will be great. Anyway Intel SOC are hard to root by the way. Can you show some screenshots?


----------



## billk6969 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi Guys and Gals,

Well I have spent the past 5 hours searching the site for a root that would work on this new device, with no avail.  I have tried a few of the one click type root software available, but no luck.  I have searched google and youtube and there is absolutely nothing out there on how to root this device.  

I would appreciate any help that you might be able to offer me.  

Sincerely,

Bill


----------



## haybat (May 12, 2014)

im waiting...
Zenfone 6's battery life is decent...
but i need root to freeze some asus software...


----------



## billk6969 (May 13, 2014)

Waiting!!

Sent from my ASUS_T00G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jsoriano (May 13, 2014)

Any new News about root Asus Zenfone???


----------



## bobr76 (May 14, 2014)

Anyone willing to test Zenfone 5 rooted firmware? 
I will try to root latest 430 rom tomorrow but need experienced tester. Unfortunately I dont have Zenfone 5 for testing but I know few things about rooting, did root Lenovo K900 many times...


----------



## bluelove2 (May 14, 2014)

*Comparision*

Guy, May I ask you to tell us about your Asus Zenfone 6.Lots of people wants to buy this phone but there is not good info about camera, battery, gps and other stuff for this phone.

Please compare zenfone6 camera and video shooting with your previous phone. 
please tell us about GPS performance and connectivity speed.
please tell us about battery. for example If you watch a video for one hour how much battery will be used.


----------



## wiryawang (May 15, 2014)

bluelove2 said:


> Guy, May I ask you to tell us about your Asus Zenfone 6.Lots of people wants to buy this phone but there is not good info about camera, battery, gps and other stuff for this phone.
> 
> Please compare zenfone6 camera and video shooting with your previous phone.
> please tell us about GPS performance and connectivity speed.
> please tell us about battery. for example If you watch a video for one hour how much battery will be used.

Click to collapse



you can go to this LINK for any Zenfone Information


----------



## minatovladoski (May 15, 2014)

bobr76 said:


> Anyone willing to test Zenfone 5 rooted firmware?
> I will try to root latest 430 rom tomorrow but need experienced tester. Unfortunately I dont have Zenfone 5 for testing but I know few things about rooting, did root Lenovo K900 many times...

Click to collapse




sorry but my device is Zenfone 6, if you can make rooted rom for zenfone 6, i can help testing the rom

Sent from my ASUS_T00G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bobr76 (May 15, 2014)

Which version Zenfone 6 you have? TW, WW, CH?


----------



## minatovladoski (May 15, 2014)

i have WW version

Sent from my ASUS_T00G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bobr76 (May 16, 2014)

minatovladoski you have PM.


----------



## minatovladoski (May 17, 2014)

ok, thanks will try asap

EDIT: I've sent you a PM


----------



## bobr76 (May 17, 2014)

It seems my method will not work here. Asus is using security signature on update files which prevents modifying. 

Have another idea but need a device for testing. Maybe I buy one and test it later...


----------



## a_new_day1503 (May 19, 2014)

*Root Asus Zenfone*



> http://d-h.st/sll

Click to collapse



1. Download apk file
2. Copy to internal store and install it
3. Turn off wifi and data connection
4. Root
PS : If fail, restart and try again.
My zenfone 5 is rooted.


----------



## suntzulee (May 19, 2014)

*can root zf4*



a_new_day1503 said:


> 1. Download apk file
> 2. Copy to internal store and install it
> 3. Turn off wifi and data connection
> 4. Root
> ...

Click to collapse



can this apk root zenfone 4?


----------



## a_new_day1503 (May 19, 2014)

suntzulee said:


> can this apk root zenfone 4?

Click to collapse



i think this tool can root zenfone 4.
Basically, zen 4, 5, 6 have a same chipset and differences is  CPU clock


----------



## suntzulee (May 19, 2014)

a_new_day1503 said:


> i think this tool can root zenfone 4.
> Basically, zen 4, 5, 6 have a same chipset and differences is  CPU clock

Click to collapse



Can this tool also can unroot?


----------



## haybat (May 19, 2014)

a_new_day1503 said:


> 1. Download apk file
> 2. Copy to internal store and install it
> 3. Turn off wifi and data connection
> 4. Root
> ...

Click to collapse





suntzulee said:


> Can this tool also can unroot?

Click to collapse



thanks...
Worked for me, Zenfone WW T00G 430 firmware
got the apk from here...
http://asus-zenfone.blogspot.com/2014/05/zenfone-root-apk-tools.html

===================================

Review Zenfone 6
(use google translate from bahasa to your language) 
http://haybat.wordpress.com/2014/05/08/review-asus-zenfone-6/


----------



## Maepong (Jun 16, 2014)

billk6969 said:


> Hi Guys and Gals,
> 
> Well I have spent the past 5 hours searching the site for a root that would work on this new device, with no avail.  I have tried a few of the one click type root software available, but no luck.  I have searched google and youtube and there is absolutely nothing out there on how to root this device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://asus-zenfone.blogspot.com/2014/06/how-to-root-asus-zenfone-4.html#
try this one, i used z4 and rooted. it should work on z5 &z6. dont forget back it up before :victory:


----------



## amadcajuan (Jun 19, 2014)

Lol i got myself a zenfone 5 2 days ago and its already rooted? And now i cant find any custom roms for this phone which is sucks. 

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## n00b_vs_b00b (Jun 20, 2014)

Yea, someone plz start an aosp project, i even cant play fifa 14, which my last phone with lower spec runs smoothly. 1Gb ram ver is so suck. Just really free around 300

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## billk6969 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi Guys and Gals,

Well I have spent the past 5 hours searching the site for a root that would work on this new device, with no avail.  I have tried a few of the one click type root software available, but no luck.  I have searched google and youtube and there is absolutely nothing out there on how to root this device.  

I would appreciate any help that you might be able to offer me.  

Sincerely,

Bill


----------



## haybat (Jun 20, 2014)

n00b_vs_b00b said:


> Yea, someone plz start an aosp project, i even cant play fifa 14, which my last phone with lower spec runs smoothly. 1Gb ram ver is so suck. Just really free around 300
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



because they use X86 architecture which is different from ARM
maybe fifa 14 only compatible with arm based SoC
so it won't run perfectly on our Asus Zenfone Intel platform which use X86...


----------



## n00b_vs_b00b (Jun 20, 2014)

Live match - smooth
Tourial match - smooth
Get in real game - crash
Rly man, some guys have the same problem with other big games. Kitkat is needed


Sent from my ASUS_T00J using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## amadcajuan (Jun 21, 2014)

Sorry for off topic, but is anyone having problem with facebook app lately? I updated the app yesterday, and i can't even open it, it crashes every time I'm trying to open it, or the very least, it stuck on the loading page. At first, i thought i updated it while using it caused the problem but i wiped everything, to the extend that i reset my phone. The problem still persits though.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## n00b_vs_b00b (Jun 21, 2014)

Yea, Zuck messed it up

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## amadcajuan (Jun 21, 2014)

n00b_vs_b00b said:


> Yea, Zuck messed it up
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



same problem? its just good to know that im not alone. [emoji23]

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## dunghnguyen (Jun 22, 2014)

so ...no way to root zenfone 6 till now ! tks anyone to advise...

Gửi từ Nexus 4 của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## C4SCA (Jun 26, 2014)

what about towelroot app?

http://towelroot.com/


----------



## terrybear2k (Jun 26, 2014)

anyone tried these set of roots yet?

asus-zenfone.blogspot.com/search/label/Root

im still waiting for the stock of zen 6 to arrive in malaysia.... stock shortage


----------



## Joe_the_tulip (Jun 26, 2014)

I got my Zenfone 6 yesterday.

Did any of you get playstore working correctly? It says it can't connect to google services. Same thing with Gmail - no way to log into my google Account. If I access it through the browser its no problem.

According do rootchecker I am not rooted, going to try that zenfone.apk which has been posted in this thread. If it does not work I'll give the other root-apps a try.

Am I the only one with this problem?


----------



## dunghnguyen (Jun 26, 2014)

it seems you got the one used in China market? u shud flash the ww rom that it has play store as normally.

Gửi từ Nexus 4 của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## Joe_the_tulip (Jun 26, 2014)

dunghnguyen said:


> it seems you got the one used in China market? u shud flash the ww rom that it has play store as normally.
> 
> Gửi từ Nexus 4 của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Seems like it. By the way - i am sucessfully rooted via this guide. It puts the device in demo mode, then you have root. Will I be able to root the international ROM? Can I get regular Firmware-Updates with the international ROM?


Call me stupid - I can't get the firmware upgraded...
I downloaded the file from ASUS an renamed it to the filename of the CN version.
Then I moved it to the root directory via USB.
How can I get it to install? Unfortunately I am already on the newest version (25th june) so there is no prompt to upgrade - how can I force the installation?

If i try to flash it via ADB I get "device not found" after entering the command "adb sideload update.zip".

any suggestions?


EDIT:
Is it possible that I can only flash a CN image to a CN phone via fastboot?


----------



## Joe_the_tulip (Jun 28, 2014)

Anyone got a tip? System Update just does Not find The ZIP File - no matter whether it is unziped or Not.
How can i downgrade?


----------



## amadcajuan (Jun 30, 2014)

Hai


----------



## dunghnguyen (Jul 1, 2014)

@Joe_the_tulip: the rom dd. 25 June is the latest one bro! if u had it then do not root it should be updated ota regularly when new rom coming !

Gửi từ ASUS_T00F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## Joe_the_tulip (Jul 1, 2014)

dunghnguyen said:


> @Joe_the_tulip: the rom dd. 25 June is the latest one bro! if u had it then do not root it should be updated ota regularly when new rom coming !
> 
> Gửi từ ASUS_T00F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I think you misunderstood me. I wanted to go to WW ROM coming from a CN ROM.

Finally managed it. I downloaded the latest ROM from ASUS, den unziped it, then removed the ".secure" and replaced the WW with CN. Then I moved it to the main directory from my PC, unplugged it and got "the triangle with exclamation mark". At the prompt I was able to install it. Now I am rockin an International ROM 


Fastboot still does not work, btw - at least it says "device not found" although I can flash the fastboot.img without problems.


----------



## attadinata (Jul 3, 2014)

guys, did you hve trying to debloat the rom. can u give me the list app. 
btw my phone hve 8gb storage n 8gb system is that mean totally partition 16gb?


----------



## ensei (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello guys. Do you know how I can install WW rom file on my Zenfone 5 which has CN SKU number? After uploading these files, only correct chinese version is recognised by the phone. After changing original WW ROM filename to the Chinese one, my unit recognised it and shows notification about software update. However I'm afraid that it isn't a proper way of updating the software and don't want to broke it... anyone can help?


----------



## dunghnguyen (Jul 5, 2014)

Joe_the_tulip said:


> I think you misunderstood me. I wanted to go to WW ROM coming from a CN ROM.
> 
> Finally managed it. I downloaded the latest ROM from ASUS, den unziped it, then removed the ".secure" and replaced the WW with CN. Then I moved it to the main directory from my PC, unplugged it and got "the triangle with exclamation mark". At the prompt I was able to install it. Now I am rockin an International ROM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry if I made you confused...yah...u need to replace ww to cn for the first time I then when it is ww you dont need change ww to cn for next updates.


----------



## ensei (Jul 6, 2014)

dunghnguyen said:


> sorry if I made you confused...yah...u need to replace ww to cn for the first time I then when it is ww you dont need change ww to cn for next updates.

Click to collapse



How to change CN rom to WW for the first time? I found out that after changing WW rom filename to CN's rom filename, my phone recognised system update. However, I was afraid of damaging the phone...


----------



## cswong (Jul 7, 2014)

ensei said:


> How to change CN rom to WW for the first time? I found out that after changing WW rom filename to CN's rom filename, my phone recognised system update. However, I was afraid of damaging the phone...

Click to collapse



That is the way. I also changed from CN to WW for few months. Everything work fine.


----------



## billk6969 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi Guys and Gals,

Well I have spent the past 5 hours searching the site for a root that would work on this new device, with no avail.  I have tried a few of the one click type root software available, but no luck.  I have searched google and youtube and there is absolutely nothing out there on how to root this device.  

I would appreciate any help that you might be able to offer me.  

Sincerely,

Bill


----------



## Ducnguyen84 (Jul 7, 2014)

*i'm too*

i'm too ............


----------



## attadinata (Jul 7, 2014)

me too wth 26-6-2014 ww version..
hope asap we have our own dveloper section for this model. kernel improvement tweaking, rom dev, playing wth terminal emulator. i miss thats think .


----------



## ensei (Jul 7, 2014)

attadinata said:


> me too wth 26-6-2014 ww version..
> hope asap we have our own dveloper section for this model. kernel improvement tweaking, rom dev, playing wth terminal emulator. i miss thats think .

Click to collapse



I had problems with uploading the ww rom issued on 26-6-2014, I could install only a much older one. Could you share info how did you manage with it?


----------



## attadinata (Jul 8, 2014)

Can you explain more specifically about the issue?.
iam using adb sideload to flash the rom btw. to flashing the rom from the sdcard. 
first download the rom, extract the zip file u will get "UL-ASUS_T00G-WW-1.14.40.50-user.zip.secure" remane thats zip as "UL-ASUS_T00G-CN-1.14.40.50-user.zip" conect your zen6 to the PC copy paste into root of sdcard. disconecting your phone, u will get notification about system update on your phone. tap on it and follow the instruction from your phone.
if your phone haven't notice the update try to rename the zip with "UL-ASUS_T00G-CN-08.07.2014.65432-user.zip" and copy to your root of sdcard.
still failed? try using adb sideload
to do that, you need to download 1.intel usb driver > to recognize your phone (ADB) 2.adb fastboot tools 3.lastest firmware with WW version
here the step 
1. install intel usb driver
2.extract adb fastboot and place where ever directory you want "example D:\ASUS T00G
3.extract the firmware to D:\ASUS T00G u will get UL-ASUS_T00G-CN-1.14.40.50-user.zip.secure remane into update.zip
4.put your phone into recovery mode (shutdown your phone > press vol + and power botton > choice reboot recovery) if you have not the option to reboot recovery (root your phone, install terminal emulator from Playstore, open TE type "su" and then grant the permission. next type reboot recovery and press enter. your phone will shut down and boot into recovery mode)
5.do factory reset and cache if you want lastest choice option "adb sideload" conect your phone with desktop
6.back to desktop, shift + right click on D:\ASUS T00G directory >open comand windows here / double click start.cmd
7.on CMD screen type "adb device" next "adb devices" (u will see your phone conected "1234567890abcdfg sideload"
8.ok here the point, type adb sideload "nameoffirmware.zip"
9.wait until the adb finishing transfer the firmware into your phone, u will see the progress in your desk screen. 
10.after that your phone will automatic flash the rom, wait until your phone turning on
taraaa check your  build number  
#sorry my bad english


----------



## ensei (Jul 8, 2014)

attadinata said:


> Can you explain more specifically about the issue?.
> iam using adb sideload to flash the rom btw. to flashing the rom from the sdcard.
> first download the rom, extract the zip file u will get "UL-ASUS_T00G-WW-1.14.40.50-user.zip.secure" remane thats zip as "UL-ASUS_T00G-CN-1.14.40.50-user.zip" conect your zen6 to the PC copy paste into root of sdcard. disconecting your phone, u will get notification about system update on your phone. tap on it and follow the instruction from your phone.
> if your phone haven't notice the update try to rename the zip with "UL-ASUS_T00G-CN-08.07.2014.65432-user.zip" and copy to your root of sdcard.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for kind and detailed informations! That's very appreciated :good: I'll check and let your know about the results. Cheers


----------



## damn66 (Jul 10, 2014)

a_new_day1503 said:


> 1. Download apk file
> 2. Copy to internal store and install it
> 3. Turn off wifi and data connection
> 4. Root
> ...

Click to collapse



worked with ASUS_T00J_WW_user_1.14.40.50_20140625_626306


----------



## que_phin (Jul 11, 2014)

damn66 said:


> worked with ASUS_T00J_WW_user_1.14.40.50_20140625_626306

Click to collapse



It also works with mine (T00F_WW version)
but the battery life is very poor. damn it drains quickly.


----------



## vulturext (Jul 12, 2014)

*Rooting denied OTA update?*

Im on zenfone5 A500CG WW SKU.will rooting avoid me from getting OTA update from Asus officially? I'm so lazy to learn adb method with my currently very weak internet connection.


----------



## tllim73 (Jul 15, 2014)

damn66 said:


> worked with ASUS_T00J_WW_user_1.14.40.50_20140625_626306

Click to collapse



It work nicely with Asus_T00G_WW_user_1.14.40.50_20140625_656594 .

Sent from my HTC Butterfly s using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## k_taresh (Jul 15, 2014)

haybat said:


> framaroot - failed
> kingosoft root - failed
> superoneclick root - failed
> oneclickroot - failed
> ...

Click to collapse



try towelroot by geohot


----------



## sgsI9003 (Jul 16, 2014)

This guys show how to root zenfone 5 & 6
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCU0jXZvEtU


----------



## haybat (Jul 19, 2014)

k_taresh said:


> try towelroot by geohot

Click to collapse



already tried, and failed... 
btw the easiest method right now is using demo mode root version...


----------



## Fakhrul12 (Jul 19, 2014)

Guyz, May I ask if I could flash the newer stock rom? Such as higher number than the current I'm having right now. 

T00G_WW_user_1.11.40.1_20140420

Sent from my ASUS_T00G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jamesone (Jul 20, 2014)

*plz help me! to change the rom to international rom*

hello guys! i accidentally upgrade to the latest CN firmware via OTA. i want to change the rom to WW but it's won let me flash any rom beside CN rom. i had tried to flash many rom via adb sideload and it's always fail when verifying the package. so if you guide know how to flash rom in other way beside adb sideload plz tell me cuz i really want to use international rom. i can do nothing with CN rom. Plz help me!


----------



## Fakhrul12 (Jul 20, 2014)

I think try opening the .zip file that you're already downloaded to see if there was another .zip file innit. Then when in recovery type adb devices to check and connect. Then type adb sideload 'filename'.zip

Sent from my ASUS_T00G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jamesone (Jul 20, 2014)

Fakhrul12 said:


> I think try opening the .zip file that you're already downloaded to see if there was another .zip file innit. Then when in recovery type adb devices to check and connect. Then type adb sideload 'filename'.zip
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




i already did that with many rom but still fail, and now i have no idea. plz guys help me!!!


----------



## krsnaone (Jul 21, 2014)

*zenfone 6 root*



billk6969 said:


> Hi Guys and Gals,
> 
> Well I have spent the past 5 hours searching the site for a root that would work on this new device, with no avail.  I have tried a few of the one click type root software available, but no luck.  I have searched google and youtube and there is absolutely nothing out there on how to root this device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hye Bill and others facing the above situation and without responsibility on my part I have been able to root my Zenfone 6 with this zenfone root.apk (the app is not mine just found it searching the net same as you 

Kindly follow the instructions in the app after installing and do remember to turn off all internet connections prior to rooting; good luck


----------



## ahhl (Jul 23, 2014)

jamesone said:


> i already did that with many rom but still fail, and now i have no idea. plz guys help me!!!

Click to collapse



i ve havent try but according to some website you have to rename that ww file to cn file for example UL_ASUS_T00G_WW_1_15_40_35.zip to UL_ASUS_T00G_CN_1_15_40_35.zip. the placed this in the root of internal card. than go the update firmware menu (in the about menu). it will detect and update.

i have not try so....

and pls ensure the update firmware is latest date otherwise it wont update

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=53994547&postcount=65


----------



## ahhl (Jul 23, 2014)

i have issue with z6. the counter notification for gmail/whatapps etc never appear. but theres sound notification when all these arrived. any one having this problem too? SMS counter notification works. counter =  the number shows how many message you received


----------



## tllim73 (Jul 23, 2014)

jamesone said:


> i already did that with many rom but still fail, and now i have no idea. plz guys help me!!!

Click to collapse



Hi, just a suggestion. Have you try flashing the recovery before the Rom. I think it may be the recovery issue. I have not test it. Maybe this is the last thing to try.


----------



## billk6969 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi Guys and Gals,

Well I have spent the past 5 hours searching the site for a root that would work on this new device, with no avail.  I have tried a few of the one click type root software available, but no luck.  I have searched google and youtube and there is absolutely nothing out there on how to root this device.  

I would appreciate any help that you might be able to offer me.  

Sincerely,

Bill


----------



## jamesone (Jul 23, 2014)

ahhl said:


> i ve havent try but according to some website you have to rename that ww file to cn file for example UL_ASUS_T00G_WW_1_15_40_35.zip to UL_ASUS_T00G_CN_1_15_40_35.zip. the placed this in the root of internal card. than go the update firmware menu (in the about menu). it will detect and update.
> 
> i have not try so....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks bro! i did this million times. still fail with status "ro.build.asus.sku=WW"


----------



## ensei (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi. Anyone tried to install the nwest WW rom V0715 on Zenfone 5? My phone is rooted but it can't recognise the newest software update after uploading it to phone's memory.


----------



## ahhl (Jul 24, 2014)

*Careful with factory reset*



tllim73 said:


> Hi, just a suggestion. Have you try flashing the recovery before the Rom. I think it may be the recovery issue. I have not test it. Maybe this is the last thing to try.

Click to collapse



my ZF6 only 5 days old. on the first day , after i transfer all my info and data from my SN1. i decided to root ZF6.
i use zenroot.apk. following the steps and my fone rooted.

after that i update the firmware (auto upgrade) and i lost my root. attempt to reroot ZF6 fail and the worst part i stuck with the asus demo loop...non stop. that when i decide to do factory reset. but..that asusdemo still cannot go away. and i still cannot root the phone.

the i decide to factory reset within recovery menu. by pressing volume + power button, i reach the recovery menu.. and i did the factory reset again..

after reboot... i still stuck with asusdemo loop. after doing some searching on indonesian website. i found out there away to disable the asus demo loop. when disabling it ZF6 goes into factory reset again. theres one thing that i noticed with ZF6. factory reset takes long time...like 5 min

after reboot the asus demo loop gone and i manage to reroot again my ZF6.

to my horror when i check the content of my internal sd....everything have been wipe out. it just left the standard android directory when it first new

so ..my word is caution when you all do factory reset. i didnt know at which stage this happen but i strongly belive it happen during the factory reset

---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------

another issue that i am facing is 
i am on tw version. when i upgrade the firmware all the text are in english. after factory reset and reboot..some of the wording mix with chinese and english even after i set the main langauge to english.

after i upgrade firmware again, it still chinese/english. however after for awhile i.e like 20min or so, ZF6 reboot by itself suddenly
after the booting completed all the wording back to english agin fully..
i dont know how or what has happen. that has stop my from changing the firmware from tw to ww version


----------



## damn66 (Jul 24, 2014)

unroot b4 upgrading yr firmware..safest bet 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Radon87000 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey guys do you think Zenfone 5 will get Android L?


----------



## batrarobin (Jul 27, 2014)

Joe_the_tulip said:


> I think you misunderstood me. I wanted to go to WW ROM coming from a CN ROM.
> 
> Finally managed it. I downloaded the latest ROM from ASUS, den unziped it, then removed the ".secure" and replaced the WW with CN. Then I moved it to the main directory from my PC, unplugged it and got "the triangle with exclamation mark". At the prompt I was able to install it. Now I am rockin an International ROM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Joe_the_tulip

Could you please let me know what you mean by "removing the .secure" ?   I have Zenfone 5 T00F with CN firmware, I have been trying to change it to WW but have failed with an error saying OTA SKU ="WW".   I have renamed the file properly but keep getting this error. 

I haven't found any .secure file or folder in the latest WW zip file that I downloaded from ASUS website.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## attadinata (Jul 27, 2014)

the name after extracting is "blahblahblah.zip.secure" so the format for the file is secure and your phone will not recognized so you need to rename to be "blablablah.zip"  
and i already upgrading my firmware to 1.15 and mentioned on my screen they do SKU verification thats thing may cause ppl cant cross to another SKU. i think they (asus) write a script for SKU verification in they lastest version. trying wth the oldest version bro.


----------



## donkdonk (Jul 27, 2014)

*Hey asus zenfone 4 5 6 owners*

I have created a forum for asus zenfones @ zenphone.freeforums.org/index.php for everybody to visit and write about their topics related to asus zenfones. Sad that we did not get xda forum for asus zenfones, but development is in the hands of developers not some forums. Hope you shall enjoy my forum.


----------



## jamesone (Jul 28, 2014)

*how to flash recovery?*



tllim73 said:


> Hi, just a suggestion. Have you try flashing the recovery before the Rom. I think it may be the recovery issue. I have not test it. Maybe this is the last thing to try.

Click to collapse



hi ! bro. could u show me how to flash the recovery, plz?


----------



## tllim73 (Jul 28, 2014)

jamesone said:


> hi ! bro. could u show me how to flash the recovery, plz?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2334554

[APP][2.2+][ROOT] Rashr - The mobile Android Flash-Tool
I use this tool for flashing...can backup before you flash.

Sent from my HTC Butterfly s using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tllim73 (Jul 28, 2014)

Anyone have GPS issue after the last update?


----------



## $!> (Jul 28, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCU0jXZvEtU
confirmed to work.
this method can be used to root both zenphone 5 & 6.
hit thanks button


----------



## jamesone (Jul 29, 2014)

*problem changing CN To WW solved.*

now my problem changing CN To WW solved.
check this tutorial : http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/asus-zenfone-5-t00f-install-rom-problem-t2821335/page3#post54475110


----------



## theoelim (Jul 31, 2014)

*cyanogenmod*

Is there a cyanogenmod rom for zenfone?


----------



## quyvinh (Jul 31, 2014)

theoelim said:


> Is there a cyanogenmod rom for zenfone?

Click to collapse



Not for right now. Because there is no developer for this phone. Mostly these Zenfone mainly are for Asia. Not wide spread yet. Hope will be in the future!


----------



## ahhl (Aug 1, 2014)

i wish someone develop kernal that support USB otg for zenfone


----------



## ahhl (Aug 1, 2014)

ZF6 firmware update just release 30-7-2014
http://support.asus.com/download.as...ne 6&p=39&s=1&os=32&hashedid=paJ6GdiFh3rgCrfL

ASUS ZenFone 6(T00G) software Image:
Improvement Item:
1. Improve the stability of System UI.
2. Enhance 3rd party app compatibility 
3. Increase the brightness of flash LED when capturing photos
4. Beautification mode effects enhancement: Enhancing Beautification mode special effects, including Skin Softener, Cheek Brush, Face Thinner and Eyes Enhancement. Your skin tone will be automatically beautified when you use front camera. 
5. [Contact] 
Add Quick edit button: Quick Edit Button being added on contact card, allows you to edit your contact cards faster, easier and smarter! 
6. [Contact] 
Add Quick edit button: Quick Edit Button being added on contact card, allows you to edit your contact cards faster, easier and smarter! 
7. [Share Link] 
Multiple files transferring: You can transfer multiple files as a package to another device at once, no need to transfer each file separately.


----------



## megaancient (Aug 1, 2014)

ahhl said:


> ZF6 firmware update just release 30-7-2014
> http://support.asus.com/download.as...ne 6&p=39&s=1&os=32&hashedid=paJ6GdiFh3rgCrfL
> 
> ASUS ZenFone 6(T00G) software Image:
> ...

Click to collapse



Similar update for zenfone 5 also released.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Fakhrul12 (Aug 2, 2014)

I think the admin should create a dedicated forum for zen6 or zenfone for that matters. So later I don't have to scourge the whole goddamn chinese website for updates or solutions. I don't know why Asus website get error or don't have any update packages.

All i know is my zen6 cant update by using auto update in the setting and need to be done manually by flashing which is quite a hassle. Remind me for not to grab a new phone when its just launched few days because it's prone to have a problem. Statistics wise. 

Sent from my ASUS_T00G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ovt00 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi.
I have Asus Zenfone 6 from CN. I try install WW ROM, but have mistake: 
Device image SKU:
CN
OTA image SKU: WW
accept failed:getprop("ro.build.asus.sku")==WW
return code 8E:error in /update.zip (status:8)
E:fota_return_code 403
installation aborted

I try install WW ROM via sdcard of phone (the first rename WW to CN), I try install ROM via adb sideload, but mistake is same

Who can help me?


----------



## billk6969 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi Guys and Gals,

Well I have spent the past 5 hours searching the site for a root that would work on this new device, with no avail.  I have tried a few of the one click type root software available, but no luck.  I have searched google and youtube and there is absolutely nothing out there on how to root this device.  

I would appreciate any help that you might be able to offer me.  

Sincerely,

Bill


----------



## quyvinh (Aug 2, 2014)

hey ovt, pls read b4 asked. anyway, your question is post #100, pls go back read post #93 above

Sent from my ASUS_T00F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fakhrul12 (Aug 2, 2014)

ahhl said:


> ZF6 firmware update just release 30-7-2014
> http://support.asus.com/download.as...ne 6&p=39&s=1&os=32&hashedid=paJ6GdiFh3rgCrfL
> 
> ASUS ZenFone 6(T00G) software Image:
> ...

Click to collapse



Is this the 1.14.40.16 build? 

Sent from my ASUS_T00G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## quyvinh (Aug 2, 2014)

new fw is 1.16 now

Sent from my ASUS_T00F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fakhrul12 (Aug 3, 2014)

Should indexes those for everyone convenience ?

And btw did anyone noticed the speaker sudden rise in volume when receiving notifications? i.e playing games then messages came in. 

And secondly is the screen often turn off. It wasn't like screen timeout. Just off. Pressed the power button the lights up again. If it were timeout, surely will go through lockscreen first. This is really annoying when playing games, watching videos and typing messages. 

Few bugs like this is horrendous. What asus is doing with their dev team anyway. Playing clash of clans?

One last thing, if anyone could help pointing this out for me. I'm not sure this is the phone problem or otherwise. Regarding about .nomedia file keep appearing in my ext sd card. Even after i deleted it. After a while, it would appear again as if the system keep creating this junk. Currently using 16gb class 10 Samsung Evo. If card reformat is the solution, does anyone know a way i could do it through the phone. Not by using Windows or Mac. Not sure about ext3 or ext4 format. Just want to format via phone.

Cheers


----------



## quyvinh (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi Fakhrul12, I am running fw 1.14 Zen5, pretty good, no problem so far. Mine was CN 1.15 original shipped, then I downgraded CN 1.14 and run WW 1.14. Also have Sandisk sdxc 64GB perfectly. no strange files as you describe. i guess the firmware created those. I love 1.14 now, hate 1.15 (EAT BATTERY), and no need 1.16. waiting kitkat for now.

Sent from my ASUS Zenfone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahhl (Aug 3, 2014)

i really hate it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
3rd time...!!! all the sudden..lost the binary..!!!!
virus check..nothing
no other way to reroot except to factory reset and use zenfoon root.apk again


----------



## ahhl (Aug 3, 2014)

look like rootzenfone v1.3 have option to retain root before upgrade firmware
http://asus-zenfone.blogspot.com/2014/05/root-zenfone-v12-apk.html


----------



## Fakhrul12 (Aug 3, 2014)

Well filename is .nomedia in the root directory of sdcard. This prevents system apps such as gallery and music player to read any files. Need to delete it everytime I want to view any. Which is absurd btw knowing it will be created by the system few minutes later.


----------



## ahhl (Aug 3, 2014)

anyone who want to install xposed MUST do manually . otherwise you will end up in bootloop
here in indonesian (use translator or asked for help) http://www.kabarandroid.com/2014/07/cara-manual-install-xposed-di-semua-asus-zenfone.html

basically you need to this on terminal before you install the framework. keep the xposed installer opened while keying below into terminal

su
echo 148> /data/data/de.robv.android.xposed.installer/conf/jit_reset_offset
chmod 664 /data/data/de.robv.android.xposed.installer/conf/jit_reset_offset

grant all su request. once permitted the symb0l $ will change to #. the go to xposed instaler and install the framework. then reboot. finger crossed. hopefully it works.


----------



## vulturext (Aug 4, 2014)

*Rooting the 1.16*

Anybody managed to get it work on the new firmware?i lost my root w the update.re-rooting left me stucked w demo mode.and now i'm on factory reset to get it back to normal mode.aren't there any other method?some people claimed framaroot to work,but not for me.


----------



## ahhl (Aug 4, 2014)

vulturext said:


> Anybody managed to get it work on the new firmware?i lost my root w the update.re-rooting left me stucked w demo mode.and now i'm on factory reset to get it back to normal mode.aren't there any other method?some people claimed framaroot to work,but not for me.

Click to collapse



see my comment above. i am on 1.16. and pls use rootzenfone1.2.apk


----------



## vulturext (Aug 4, 2014)

ahhl said:


> see my comment above. i am on 1.16. and pls use rootzenfone1.2.apk

Click to collapse



I've used v1.1 before.stuck on demo mode.then try to root it with the v1.2,it says hacking failed.was it because my phone already in demo mode,so the rooting failed?i'm on 1.16 firmware, zf5 WW SKU.


----------



## ahhl (Aug 4, 2014)

vulturext said:


> I've used v1.1 before.stuck on demo mode.then try to root it with the v1.2,it says hacking failed.was it because my phone already in demo mode,so the rooting failed?i'm on 1.16 firmware, zf5 WW SKU.

Click to collapse



you need to factory reset and re root again. make sure no internet/mobile connection. clear all wifi password. hacking fail because asusdemo is there. need to factory reset to clear it. once you manage to root, delete asuslivedemo ( theres 2 apk and 2 odex files) to ensure it will not hapen again

follow exactly rooting steps. once manage to root do not wait for livedemo to start. just reboot. that what i did.
hopefully you manage to root again. you might have to factory reset many times ( as in my case)


----------



## vulturext (Aug 4, 2014)

ahhl said:


> you need to factory reset and re root again. make sure no internet/mobile connection. clear all wifi password. hacking fail because asusdemo is there. need to factory reset to clear it. once you manage to root, delete asuslivedemo ( theres 2 apk and 2 odex files) to ensure it will not hapen again
> 
> 
> follow exactly rooting steps. once manage to root do not wait for livedemo to start. just reboot. that what i did.
> hopefully you manage to root again. you might have to factory reset many times ( as in my case)

Click to collapse



Yes,as i had said before, i just had my phone reset to remove asus live demo.so that scared to retry rooting.you have reset many time?does the rooting fail?


----------



## sgsI9003 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Solution to asus demo mode loop*

http://asus-zenfone.blogspot.in/2014/05/asus-zenfone-demo-mode-deactivation.html

See if this helps as it claims that demo mode can be disabled.


----------



## ahhl (Aug 4, 2014)

vulturext said:


> Yes,as i had said before, i just had my phone reset to remove asus live demo.so that scared to retry rooting.you have reset many time?does the rooting fail?

Click to collapse



noting to loose as you just do factory reset.
at last it works and i already delete asuslive demo apks and odex


----------



## vulturext (Aug 4, 2014)

ahhl said:


> noting to loose as you just do factory reset.
> at last it works and i already delete asuslive demo apks and odex

Click to collapse



No.i loose everything with factory reset.all my data and apps.where is the apk and odex?


----------



## ahhl (Aug 4, 2014)

vulturext said:


> No.i loose everything with factory reset.all my data and apps.where is the apk and odex?

Click to collapse



that happened to me to but you already lost your data ...so nothing to loose now

the apks/odex is in /system/apps


----------



## vulturext (Aug 4, 2014)

ahhl said:


> that happened to me to but you already lost your data ...so nothing to loose now
> 
> the apks/odex is in /system/apps

Click to collapse



I've already reinstalled everything.now that you said you too had encountered error,i think i'll stick around untill another rooting method is found.


----------



## sgsI9003 (Aug 4, 2014)

http://asus-zenfone.blogspot.in/2014/05/root-zenfone-v12-apk.html
Isn't this method working for you, what firmware version are you currently using?


----------



## billk6969 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi Guys and Gals,

Well I have spent the past 5 hours searching the site for a root that would work on this new device, with no avail.  I have tried a few of the one click type root software available, but no luck.  I have searched google and youtube and there is absolutely nothing out there on how to root this device.  

I would appreciate any help that you might be able to offer me.  

Sincerely,

Bill


----------



## Fakhrul12 (Aug 4, 2014)

I've heard rumors, that Asus would release an official tools for rooting zenfone. Well... Rumors....


----------



## sgsI9003 (Aug 4, 2014)

Fakhrul12 said:


> I've heard rumors, that Asus would release an official tools for rooting zenfone. Well... Rumors....

Click to collapse



Where was this rumor heard to discussed? It would be nice if companies themselves understand the rooting requirement & support such advance tools.


----------



## Fakhrul12 (Aug 5, 2014)

Maybe somrwhere in the xda news. I've came across that article last month's. Anyway. 

I would like to pin down here if any of you guys tries to froze Asus launcher. Don't. Now go to titanium backup and defrost back. This would make your contacts app stopped working. Dialer for an example. 

People like me uses Nova Launcher. And these has been bugging me ever since. No solutions from the Internet I guarantee as most of em told you to wipe your app then reset then everything possible. 

Just my 10 cents


----------



## burstyouth88 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Root Asus zenfone 4 A450CG*

How do you root the asus zenfone 4 A450CG ?
tried the zenfon root.apk but doesnt recognize as asus phone, goes to offfline demo only.
Please help. thank you


----------



## 29y6145 (Aug 6, 2014)

*root zen450*



burstyouth88 said:


> How do you root the asus zenfone 4 A450CG ?
> tried the zenfon root.apk but doesnt recognize as asus phone, goes to offfline demo only.
> Please help. thank you

Click to collapse



zenfone 450 rooted
support :http://www.tinhte.vn/threads/zenfon...-linh-tinh-zenfone-450.2336661/#post-42760051


----------



## quyvinh (Aug 6, 2014)

I wrote a post which hopes to help new Zenfone members, I would want it in one place to solve all the problems.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/asus-zenfone-5-zenfone-6-to-t2839984


----------



## burstyouth88 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Root Asus zenfone 4 A450CG*



29y6145 said:


> zenfone 450 rooted

Click to collapse



Thanks this method works for my asus zenfone 450 
Any new roms for this device


----------



## nohackmove (Aug 7, 2014)

hi all,
did any one tried to install MS Windows 8 to the device. As many new tablets with intel atom 2xxx or 3xxx cpu come with 32bit windows 8 OS.


----------



## burstyouth88 (Aug 9, 2014)

*brick zenfone 4 (A450CG)*

Phone cannnot reboot or go to droiidboot. Only showing usb logo. when start usb logo then shutddown. not connecting to pc also.

Please heelp


----------



## quyvinh (Aug 9, 2014)

burstyouth88 said:


> Phone cannnot reboot or go to droiidboot. Only showing usb logo. when start usb logo then shutddown. not connecting to pc also.
> 
> Please heelp

Click to collapse



can you video record your phone so we can troubleshoot? thanks

Sent from my ASUS Zenfone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fakhrul12 (Aug 10, 2014)

nohackmove said:


> hi all,
> did any one tried to install MS Windows 8 to the device. As many new tablets with intel atom 2xxx or 3xxx cpu come with 32bit windows 8 OS.

Click to collapse



Can?

---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------

http://m.gadgets.ndtv.com/asus-zenfone-5-lte-1762

It said here that the lte variant is using Qualcomm Snapdragon instead of Intel clovertrail as asus usually do. And is clocked at 1.3Ghz.


----------



## Ziink53 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi all! a quick question, I didnt find any info about it. How can I change the bottons on the quick lunch, Im talking about the green access, the firstones.
Thanks


----------



## vulturext (Aug 12, 2014)

Ziink53 said:


> Hi all! a quick question, I didnt find any info about it. How can I change the bottons on the quick lunch, Im talking about the green access, the firstones.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



i dont think you can change that.you can only change the blue one.


----------



## theoelim (Aug 12, 2014)

*Battery Issue*

Hello my ZF5's battery is draining so fast that i gave up playing games.
In 10 minutes battery percentage drops 10 - 15%. Its rooted. 
What could be the problem?
Other ZF users dont have this issue as far as I checked.
Any help appreciated. Oh please dont suggest any apps cause nothing works. Its that bad


----------



## romankhoiru (Aug 13, 2014)

*install twrp zenfone 5*

how to install twrp 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/group.php?do=discuss&discussionid=3414

its work


----------



## burstyouth88 (Aug 14, 2014)

*brick zenfone 4 (A450CG)*



quyvinh said:


> can you video record your phone so we can troubleshoot? thanks
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Zenfone 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sent phone to warranty . fixed. the problem was when start have usb icon and below it loading box then shut down.


----------



## burstyouth88 (Aug 14, 2014)

*Asus zenfone 4 A450CG*

How to assign longpress features for back, home tab keys on this phone?
tried xposed but nothing seems to work


----------



## quyvinh (Aug 14, 2014)

burstyouth88 said:


> How to assign longpress features for back, home tab keys on this phone?
> tried xposed but nothing seems to work

Click to collapse



Remember, not all features of xposed work on Intel architecture. xposed is designed under Qualcomm chip.


----------



## burstyouth88 (Aug 14, 2014)

*Root Asus zenfone 4 A450CG*



29y6145 said:


> zenfone 450 rooted
> support :http://www.tinhte.vn/threads/zenfon...-linh-tinh-zenfone-450.2336661/#post-42760051

Click to collapse



 Hi please help?
tried this way then only have superuser installed but no root permission. tried to check with root checker no root accsess. super su app installed and update but apps cannot acsess root.


----------



## quyvinh (Aug 14, 2014)

burstyouth88 said:


> Hi please help?
> tried this way then only have superuser installed but no root permission. tried to check with root checker no root accsess. super su app installed and update but apps cannot acsess root.

Click to collapse



You understand Vietnamese? Let do check and see you did correctly!

1 cài driver từ Asus,cách cài đơn giản chỉ cần bật usb debug chạy file exe là ok.Nếu máy đang trong chế độ droidboot thì cắm cáp là nhận ngay
Link download
2 Tắt máy và vào chế độ droidboot ( Bấm đồng thời nút power và Vol+ )
3 Kết nối với PC
4 Tải về file root V1
5 giải nén ta được 1 folder
6 Giữ nút shift và bấm chuột phải chọn dòng open command window here
7 Cửa sổ CMD hiên lên các bạn gõ lệnh sau:
fastboot flash update xxx.zip

Translate: 
1. set up drivers. Must do set up Asus and Intel. BOTH. To check device, from cmd type: adb devices
2. Power off and get into droidboot
3. Connect PC
4. Download file v1
5. Unzip the folder inside downloaded file. 
6. While holding <shift> button, RIGHT CLICK mouse on the folder and choose " open command window here"
7. cmd prompt opens, then type: fastboot flash update xxx.zip


----------



## billk6969 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi Guys and Gals,

Well I have spent the past 5 hours searching the site for a root that would work on this new device, with no avail.  I have tried a few of the one click type root software available, but no luck.  I have searched google and youtube and there is absolutely nothing out there on how to root this device.  

I would appreciate any help that you might be able to offer me.  

Sincerely,

Bill


----------



## theoelim (Aug 14, 2014)

*Bad battery life*

My zenfone battery life is really bad.
What should i do?
return he phone or is there any other way?


----------



## sgsI9003 (Aug 14, 2014)

theoelim said:


> My zenfone battery life is really bad.
> What should i do?
> return he phone or is there any other way?

Click to collapse



1. use ultra power saving mode, Ultra power saving mode suspends all wifi i3g if screen off so I control whats app & emails with it alone. Unless I open the screen I wont get any messages.

2. Disable auto sync, disable setting>location services

3. Setting>Power Management>Power Consumption Table
Top left menu select, Keep Awake and Keep Awake Background.
If you have apps that you've downloaded that prevents the phone from sleeping(keep awake), select the app, scroll down and check "Prevent device from keeping awake".

4. Do full 100% charge then let it discharge to 3-5% then again 100% without using the phone in between. Once 4-5 times this cycle is done post the screen shot results of battery consumption.


----------



## theoelim (Aug 14, 2014)

*No change*



sgsI9003 said:


> 1. use ultra power saving mode, Ultra power saving mode suspends all wifi i3g if screen off so I control whats app & emails with it alone. Unless I open the screen I wont get any messages.
> 
> 2. Disable auto sync, disable setting>location services
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. I've tried it all beforehand  but still the battery drains like a leaky bucket


----------



## burstyouth88 (Aug 14, 2014)

*Root Asus zenfone 4 A450CG*



quyvinh said:


> You understand Vietnamese? Let do check and see you did correctly!
> 
> 1 cài driver từ Asus,cách cài đơn giản chỉ cần bật usb debug chạy file exe là ok.Nếu máy đang trong chế độ droidboot thì cắm cáp là nhận ngay
> Link download
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you i translated it too.
tried it and super su not working.no root but super su installed.


----------



## sgsI9003 (Aug 14, 2014)

theoelim said:


> Thanks for the reply. I've tried it all beforehand  but still the battery drains like a leaky bucket

Click to collapse



Then post a screenshot of battery consumption so we know what is consuming the battery.


----------



## snatch666 (Aug 14, 2014)

*root app error*

hi 
root zenfone 1.3r app error ??? Order does not appear in the panel menu...

picture ...


----------



## needtobreathe (Aug 17, 2014)

*need help*

i haven't received any updates for the 1.16 version so i tried to manually update it. but after transferring the unzipped file there is no notification about the system upgrade. i tried rebooting the the device many times and still no notification. what should i do? is there a file i can click to start the update process? thank you.


----------



## sgsI9003 (Aug 17, 2014)

needtobreathe said:


> i haven't received any updates for the 1.16 version so i tried to manually update it. but after transferring the unzipped file there is no notification about the system upgrade. i tried rebooting the the device many times and still no notification. what should i do? is there a file i can click to start the update process? thank you.

Click to collapse



You need to unzip that file it will give you another zipped file that file needs to be moved to internal sd card then you will see notification to upgrade.


----------



## mavengroup (Aug 19, 2014)

*Need Some Help... Willing To Pay....*

I am hoping someone is willing to help me out and make a few bucks along the way.... 

I am looking for a ROMing pro as I have an Asus Zenfone 6 that one of my buddies who is still in the service sent me from China.  Love the phone, but is has the CUCC/CN firmware (v.1.15) on it and I want to update it to the latest WW (International) firmware so I can use Google Play Store, etc. on it.  

I am guessing I could probably figure this out following XDA, etc. but I do not want/have the time and figure one of you can do it with ease.  

I will cover shipping both ways and am willing to pay for the service as well.

The end result should be a phone returned to me with the latest version of the Asus software (WW, I believe) that supports Google Services, etc.
If you are interested, please private message me, and we will work out payment, shipping, etc.  (US only please).

Thanks.
John


----------



## sgsI9003 (Aug 19, 2014)

mavengroup said:


> I am hoping someone is willing to help me out and make a few bucks along the way....
> 
> Thanks.
> John

Click to collapse



Hi John,
I use Chinese rom on my old samsung galaxy & have installed google apps on it, you can yourself install these apps manually no need to ship nor changing to WW version.

Please refer to this thread & download gapps v4.3 as asus z6 is on the same 4.3 firmware as of now. It will soon be updated to Kitkat then you will need gapps v4.4 to be installed.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2387878 

Hope this solves your problem :angel:


----------



## arnobama (Aug 19, 2014)

*recovery ZF6*

I break my recovery with ROM manager
my phone works well but i cannot use the recovery
How can i reinstall a recovery on my ZF6?


----------



## ExGANDI (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi... I had  Zenfone 6. Yesterday i have received message wich says: Update available (supposedly factory update, phone is not rooted). Downloaded the file (56MB) then new message appear: Install/Later/Cancel so i chose Install. Phone rebooted, started unpacking then patching... then: "Update failed" with only option "Reboot phone". After reboot the only thing that happens is quickly showing USB symbol than blankscreen (phone off). Droidboot - Factory Reset - nothing happens.


----------



## ianwuk (Aug 20, 2014)

snatch666 said:


> hi
> root zenfone 1.3r app error ??? Order does not appear in the panel menu...
> 
> picture ...

Click to collapse



This happens for me too.

Anyone solve it?


----------



## snatch666 (Aug 20, 2014)

ianwuk said:


> This happens for me too.
> 
> Anyone solve it?

Click to collapse




no not solve !! 

root.apk 1  -  not work

root.apk 1.2r -  not work

root.apk 1.3r  - not work

all connections off , wifi password erase , app install : device memory  , unkown application install : ok , debug : on    ===   root failed ....

---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------








no menu keys !!! interestinggg


----------



## arnobama (Aug 20, 2014)

arnobama said:


> I break my recovery with ROM manager
> my phone works well but i cannot use the recovery
> How can i reinstall a recovery on my ZF6?

Click to collapse



Here is m'y screen when i go to recovery


----------



## arnobama (Aug 21, 2014)

arnobama said:


> Here is m'y screen when i go to recovery

Click to collapse



nobody knows how to restore recovery?


----------



## bekaman (Aug 22, 2014)

*How to change to WW from CUCC 1.17*

Hi All,

I'm recently got this phone from China. The SKU is CUCC and the build version is already the latest 1.17.
I want to change it to WW sku, and i have tried the method in XDA but still failed.
What i have done so far:
1. try to downgrade to WW 1.14 or even lower to WW 1.13 (using ADB sideload) but still failed.
2. I can change the fastboot to WW version (using adb fastboot) but always got error when try to sideload WW version from recovery
(i got error like "less than ro.build.date" or "greater than "ro.build.date" also got "validation error"

Please kindly help how to change my firmware to WW version..because i need google services

Many thanks


----------



## snatch666 (Aug 22, 2014)

root solved 

http://t.co/Jt48JR24Re


----------



## Nimir-ra (Aug 23, 2014)

*secure*



dunghnguyen said:


> sorry if I made you confused...yah...u need to replace ww to cn for the first time I then when it is ww you dont need change ww to cn for next updates.

Click to collapse



HI! can i ask, WHERE is this ".secure" thing? THank U!


----------



## darosk (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys, does the apk root method work for Zenfone 4?


----------



## billk6969 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi Guys and Gals,

Well I have spent the past 5 hours searching the site for a root that would work on this new device, with no avail.  I have tried a few of the one click type root software available, but no luck.  I have searched google and youtube and there is absolutely nothing out there on how to root this device.  

I would appreciate any help that you might be able to offer me.  

Sincerely,

Bill


----------



## l77587481 (Aug 31, 2014)

*reply*



bekaman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm recently got this phone from China. The SKU is CUCC and the build version is already the latest 1.17.
> I want to change it to WW sku, and i have tried the method in XDA but still failed.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello! I had the same question as you in the past. But now I find the way to change it.
1.download 1.14.x WW system form Asus
2.extract the zip
3. Rename the file to the higher version than the system you are using now
3. Copy that file into zenfone's sdcard
4.your phone will ask you to update system.
5. You have WW version system now.

The most important thing is that you must download an earlier version of WW system


----------



## Fakhrul12 (Sep 2, 2014)

Can anyone who already tried the latest version ( Version**V1.17.40.17(CUCC)*) give me a review for this. In terms of battery consumption during normal usage with and without wifi connectivity. 

I'm well aware with the power consumption issues with version above 1.40.x and need to know from anyone who already tried flashing this version.


----------



## sgsI9003 (Sep 2, 2014)

Fakhrul12 said:


> Can anyone who already tried the latest version ( Version**V1.17.40.17(CUCC)*) give me a review for this. In terms of battery consumption during normal usage with and without wifi connectivity.
> 
> I'm well aware with the power consumption issues with version above 1.40.x and need to know from anyone who already tried flashing this version.

Click to collapse



I updated my z6 to 1.17.40.19 which has improved the standby battery drain
during normal usage the battery is same I get average 25hrs on 100% battery on my z6


----------



## ianwuk (Sep 2, 2014)

snatch666 said:


> root solved
> 
> http://t.co/Jt48JR24Re

Click to collapse



Can anyone confirm this works?

Thanks.


----------



## sgsI9003 (Sep 2, 2014)

snatch666 said:


> root solved
> 
> http://t.co/Jt48JR24Re

Click to collapse



There is a newer version of root app 1.4.2r
www.asus-zenfone.com/2014/08/download-root-zenfone-142r.html?spref=fb


----------



## Fakhrul12 (Sep 2, 2014)

sgsI9003 said:


> I updated my z6 to 1.17.40.19 which has improved the standby battery drain
> during normal usage the battery is same I get average 25hrs on 100% battery on my z6

Click to collapse



Neat! I'll download the file later. Any problems that I should be aware of on this version? Like in 1.14.x the hard key sometimes unresponsive when used in long time. Now I need to restart the device two times a day.


----------



## spikey-1973 (Sep 4, 2014)

Can you tell me if you found an solution yet. Ive got the same problem here.. But i would like to keep the rom that is on there..  Just install the google play and google sync software.. 

If you or anyone can help with an answer. Unfurtunately i lack the time to read through the entire forum coming weeks but i would love to start to use my phone.

Grtz matthieu. 



ikiel said:


> Hey, I'm in the same boat. I found a blog that seems to imply that you can use cydia impactor but I was not able to get it to work. I can't post the link but its on asus-zenfonedotblogspotdotjp. The reason I'm trying to root it hat my phone came with the chinese firmware preinstalled, meaning that I cannot use google sync or google play store. I want to root to flash the rom or to simply be able to install google services. Please let me know if you make any progress. good luck.
> 
> ikiel

Click to collapse


----------



## burstyouth88 (Sep 4, 2014)

Please help 
Are there any kernel that support undervolting for Asus Zenfone 4 A450CG


----------



## ahhl (Sep 6, 2014)

anyone facing the same issue to update to ver 1.18?  i am facing the same problem the same issue when upgrading to 1.17. last time to solve it i flash full package ver 1.17. but the full package ver 1.18 not asus support website


----------



## cool_recep (Sep 6, 2014)

Latest root APK


----------



## ahhl (Sep 7, 2014)

anyone have link to full upgrade to ver 1.18
my this lik http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=ASUS+ZenFone+6&p=39&s=1
didnt show v1.18. i keep getting FOTA v1.18 but when flashing, it fails


----------



## ahhl (Sep 7, 2014)

i found out the fota download package is in the /cache directory with the error log
-----
_bionic_open_tzdata: couldn't find any tzdata when looking for localtime!
__bionic_open_tzdata: couldn't find any tzdata when looking for GMT!
__bionic_open_tzdata: couldn't find any tzdata when looking for posixrules!
Starting recovery on Sun Sep  7 03:01:24 2014
recovery filesystem table
=========================
  0 /reserved hidden /dev/block/mmcblk0p1 0
  1 /panic raw /dev/block/mmcblk0p2 0
  2 /factory ext4 /dev/block/mmcblk0p3 0
  3 /spare ext4 /dev/block/mmcblk0p4 0
  4 /config ext4 /dev/block/mmcblk0p5 0
  5 /cache ext4 /dev/block/mmcblk0p6 0
  6 /APD ext4 /dev/block/mmcblk0p7 0
  7 /ADF ext4 /dev/block/mmcblk0p8 0
  8 /system ext4 /dev/block/mmcblk0p9 0
  9 /data ext4 /dev/block/mmcblk0p10 -16384
  10 /mnt/sdcard vfat /dev/block/mmcblk1p1 0
  11 /tmp ramdisk ramdisk 0

E:Cannot load volume /misc!
I:Got arguments from /cache/recovery/command
E:Cannot load volume /misc!
locale is [en_US]
failed to read font: res=-1
framebuffer: fd 4 (720 x 1280)
       installing_text: en (324 x 38 @ 411)
          erasing_text: en (109 x 38 @ 312)
       no_command_text: en (172 x 38 @ 312)
            error_text: en (64 x 38 @ 312)
Command: "/sbin/recovery" "--update_package=/cache/dlpkgfile" "--locale=en_US"

ro.boot.bootmedia=sdcard
ro.boot.hardware=redhookbay
ro.boot.spid=0000:0000:0003:0002:0000:0021
ro.spid.gps.pmm=disabled
ro.spid.gps.tty=ttyMFD3
ro.spid.telephony.rxdiv=0
ro.boot.serialno=MedfieldF84448A9
ro.boot.wakesrc=05
ro.boot.mode=fota
ro.bootmode=fota
ro.baseband=unknown
ro.bootloader=unknown
ro.hardware=redhookbay
ro.revision=0
ro.factorytest=0
ro.sf.lcd_density=320
panel.physicalWidthmm=74
panel.physicalHeightmm=131
ro.opengles.version=131072
gsm.net.interface=rmnet0
persist.system.at-proxy.mode=0
wifi.version.driver=5.90.195.89.29
gps.version.driver=6.19.6.198372
bt.version.driver=V18.23.38.1.0
ro.secure=1
ro.adb.secure=1
ro.allow.mock.location=0
ro.debuggable=0
persist.ril-daemon.disable=dsds
persist.radio.ril_modem_state=1
persist.dual_sim=dsds
persist.dynamic-data-sim=reboot
persist.sys.usb.config=mtp
ro.build.id=JSS15Q
ro.build.display.id=ASUS_T00G_TW_user_1.17.40.19_20140825_7264 release-keys
ro.build.display.hardcode.id=ASUS_T00G_.user..20131220._4.3.0
ro.build.version.incremental=TW_a600cg-TW_user_1.17.40.19_20140825_7264-user-20140825
ro.build.version.sdk=18
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=4.3
ro.build.date=Mon Aug 25 19:48:37 CST 2014
ro.build.date.utc=16228117
ro.build.type=user
ro.build.user=
ro.build.host=localserver
ro.build.tags=release-keys
ro.epad.model=ASUS_T00G
ro.product.model=ASUS_T00G
ro.product.brand=asus
ro.product.name=TW_a600cg
ro.product.device=ASUS_T00G
ro.product.board=clovertrail
ro.product.cpu.abi=x86
ro.product.manufacturer=asus
ro.product.locale.language=zh
ro.product.locale.region=TW
ro.build.asus.sku=TW
ro.build.asus.version=1.17.40.19
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=clovertrail
ro.build.product=ASUS_T00G
ro.build.description=a600cg-user 4.3 JSS15Q TW_user_1.17.40.19_20140825_7264 release-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=asus/TW_a600cg/ASUS_T00G:4.3/JSS15Q/TW_user_1.17.40.19_20140825_7264:user/release-keys
ro.build.characteristics=default
ro.config.releasenote=http://www.asus.com/zentalk/tw/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=118
ro.streaming.video.drs=true
ro.build.app.version=010175_201401130121
ro.asus.ui=1.0
ro.contact.simtype=1
ro.config.ringtone=Festival.ogg
ro.config.notification_sound=NewMessage.ogg
ro.config.newmail_sound=NewMail.ogg
ro.config.sentmail_sound=SentMail.ogg
ro.config.calendaralert_sound=CalendarEvent.ogg
ro.config.alarm_alert=BusyBugs.ogg
ro.additionalbutton.operation=0
ro.build.asus.version.pensdk=1
ro.asus.amax.lite=1
ro.setupwizard.mode=OPTIONAL
ro.com.google.gmsversion=4.3_r1
ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-asus
ro.com.google.clientidbase.ms=android-asus
ro.com.google.clientidbase.am=android-asus
ro.com.google.clientidbase.gmm=android-asus
ro.com.google.clientidbase.yt=android-asus
keyguard.no_require_sim=true
ro.com.android.dataroaming=false
ro.com.android.dateformat=MM-dd-yyyy
ro.carrier=unknown
dalvik.vm.heapstartsize=4m
dalvik.vm.heapgrowthlimit=96m
dalvik.vm.heapsize=256m
dalvik.vm.heaptargetutilization=0.85
dalvik.vm.heapminfree=2m
dalvik.vm.heapmaxfree=6m
dalvik.jit.code_cache_size=1048576
ro.hwui.texture_cache_size=24.0f
ro.hwui.text_large_cache_width=2048
ro.hwui.text_large_cache_height=512
persist.tel.hot_swap.support=true
drm.service.enabled=true
ro.blankphone_id=1
ro.system.simtype=2
ro.hwui.text_small_cache_width=2048
ro.hwui.text_small_cache_height=1024
widi.media.extmode.enable=false
widi.uibc.enable=false
ro.ril.status.polling.enable=0
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi-v7a
ro.config.personality=compat_layout
net.bt.name=Android
net.change=net.bt.name
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt
persist.asus.cb.gcf.mode=0
persist.asus.message.gcf.mode=0
persist.asus.message.debug=0
ro.config.hwrlib=T9_x86
ro.config.xt9ime.max_subtype=7
ro.ime.lowmemory=false
init.svc.ueventd=running
ro.crypto.state=unencrypted
wlan.driver.vendor=bcm
init.svc.partlink=stopped
init.svc.recovery=running
init.svc.thermald=running
init.svc.upi_ug31xx=running
init.svc.watchdogd=running
sys.usb.config=adb

I:Install package /cache/dlpkgfile
Finding update package...
I:Update package location: /cache/dlpkgfile
Opening update package...
I:read key e=65537
I:1 key(s) loaded from /res/keys
Verifying update package...
I:comment is 1585 bytes; signature 1567 bytes from end
I:whole-file signature verified against key 0 for /cache/dlpkgfile
I:verify_file returned 0
Installing update...
I:Installing update /cache/dlpkgfile...
I:Extract and run update-binary
Verifying current system...
assert failed: apply_patch_check("/system/app/9898GameBase.odex", "0841ace3472482ee97d0a415cec5cad50bd8e69b", "7d4c10b2c8371e2b4d1c373f1caa014dfcb2d7d5")
return code 8E:Error in /cache/dlpkgfile
(Status 8)
E: fota_return_code 403 
E:Install of /cache/dlpkgfile failed with status 1
I:Recovery fail file /cache/recovery/recoveryfail created
Installation aborted.
E:Installation failed with status 1
I:Set timeout to 10 s.
I:Saving locale "en_US

---------- Post added at 03:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 AM ----------

the error happened when it tries to update binaries.  i have disable root OTA protection.  it still fail.  

unroot?


----------



## scarpeta8 (Sep 7, 2014)

ahhl said:


> anyone have link to full upgrade to ver 1.18
> my this lik http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=ASUS+ZenFone+6&p=39&s=1
> didnt show v1.18. i keep getting FOTA v1.18 but when flashing, it fails

Click to collapse



My OTA update failed once before, I guessed it was because I deleted what I thought was bloatware, but the upgrade process would look for it during upgrade. In my case, it was aws.APK

I ended up having to download the latest firmware from Asus, unzip and save to sd card.  After installation subsequent OTA will work with no issues.



Sent from my ASUS_T00G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ahhl (Sep 7, 2014)

unroot doesn't work. 
my ota within 1.17 hv no issues,  only now have issues to move from 1.17 to 1.18.
i do not think its removal of bloatware issues as the ota works after remove asuslive demo. 
but my last resort is to reflash full package v1.17 and then ota from there...


----------



## sgsI9003 (Sep 7, 2014)

cool_recep said:


> Latest root APK

Click to collapse



Never post the link of directly rooting app, instead post a link to the page where user have the instruction else many first time users will get trapped with failed root since they dint know instruction.....most don't know that they have to follow any instructions. BTW I happily rooted with this version my z6.

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------




ahhl said:


> unroot doesn't work.
> my ota within 1.17 hv no issues,  only now have issues to move from 1.17 to 1.18.
> i do not think its removal of bloatware issues as the ota works after remove asuslive demo.
> but my last resort is to reflash full package v1.17 and then ota from there...

Click to collapse



Try "full unroot" from within SuperSU app, that should work.


----------



## ahhl (Sep 7, 2014)

ok.  now i confirmed, removing bloatware ( the tw firmware) will cause upgrade issues,  that is when the upgrade involves upgrading the bloatware.  look like i have to move from tw to ww firmware.  but will i get auto ota after such move?


----------



## achmedsalimbaco (Sep 7, 2014)

Mon Asus utilise la signature de sécurité sur les fichiers de mise à jour qui empêche la modification. Demandez à une autre idée, mais ont besoin d'un dispositif de contrôle. Peut-être que je en acheter un et le tester plus tard ..:


----------



## Fakhrul12 (Sep 15, 2014)

did anyone tried the xposed installer in zenfone 6? which version is working if I might ask.


----------



## gekkorist (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello, had somebody the same Problem? In the statusbar is the time Format correct in 24h but in the notification center he show only in 12h Format.
Statusbar time= 23:21
Notification center= 11:21

Have tried all setting, but nothing work... Do 2 times factory settings... Nothing

:silly:


----------



## IcY~ (Sep 19, 2014)

Can anyone help me? I checked my device settings and everything from the 'about' menu at settings and it says I have a 1.17 WW firmware. When I downloaded the newest 1.18 WW firmware from support.asus.com and tried to flash it says:

Device image SKU: CUCC
OTA image SKU: WW

I am honestly confused to what's going on here. I thought I have WW with gapps and everything working but suddenly when I try to update I have CUCC? Oh and what's weird is that when I just got the phone SuperSU was synced from my previous phone and I just wanted to check out what happens if I open SuperSU without rooting but when SuperSU opened it asks me whether I want to update the binary normally or from CWM/TWRP! This mind you only happens if you had rooted the phone and ran SuperSU for the first time. So I was wondering if my phone was tampered before I bought it? I legally bought it new from a nearby mall with it still complete with the packaging and warranty card, so I'm really confused to what is going on. 

Can anyone please please help me, do anyone else who has the WW firmware has anything like this happen when you want to flash the firmware update? 

Note: I bought the phone in Indonesia and basically there are 2 warranty. One from the official ASUS and another from 'distributor', because the distributor is cheaper I bought that one thinking I'm only having a different warranty and a lack of support from ASUS officials but is it possible this distributor actually sell a modified CUCC SKU that is changed to WW? I've seen some articles/video to switch from TW to WW and it kind of raised my suspicion.


----------



## billk6969 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi Guys and Gals,

Well I have spent the past 5 hours searching the site for a root that would work on this new device, with no avail.  I have tried a few of the one click type root software available, but no luck.  I have searched google and youtube and there is absolutely nothing out there on how to root this device.  

I would appreciate any help that you might be able to offer me.  

Sincerely,

Bill


----------



## sgsI9003 (Sep 21, 2014)

IcY~ said:


> Can anyone help me? I checked my device settings and everything from the 'about' menu at settings and it says I have a 1.17 WW firmware. When I downloaded the newest 1.18 WW firmware from support.asus.com and tried to flash it says:
> 
> Device image SKU: CUCC
> OTA image SKU: WW

Click to collapse



This can easily be confirmed bu going to 
settings>about>software information> build number
if there it says CUCC then you have CUCC install that one only.



> Oh and what's weird is that when I just got the phone SuperSU was synced from my previous phone and I just wanted to check out what happens if I open SuperSU without rooting but when SuperSU opened it asks me whether I want to update the binary normally or from CWM/TWRP! This mind you only happens if you had rooted the phone and ran SuperSU for the first time. So I was wondering if my phone was tampered before I bought it? I legally bought it new from a nearby mall with it still complete with the packaging and warranty card, so I'm really confused to what is going on.

Click to collapse



SuperSU does not come preinstalled on any phone, it simply means someone used the phone & tried to root it, it may have failed & he then returned the phone within 7 day replacement warranty & you got that phone as repacked. Check with your dealer.




> Can anyone please please help me, do anyone else who has the WW firmware has anything like this happen when you want to flash the firmware update?

Click to collapse



Highly unlikely that this error can happen from asus.



> is it possible this distributor actually sell a modified CUCC SKU that is changed to WW? I've seen some articles/video to switch from TW to WW and it kind of raised my suspicion

Click to collapse



 Dealer wont do it to each headset it will take many days doing it, either the earlier buyer did that or you actually have CUCC but had an impression that you have WW. However if you have cucc then you can follow the procedure & convert it to ww. Google search will give yoy links for doing it.


----------



## IcY~ (Sep 21, 2014)

sgsI9003 said:


> This can easily be confirmed bu going to
> settings>about>software information> build number
> if there it says CUCC then you have CUCC install that one only.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I checked settings>about>software information> build number and it shows that I have WW. But when I enter recovery and sideload the firmware upgrade via adb the update fails saying my Device SKU is CUCC and I have a WW OTA. 

And yes I only installed SuperSU(synced from my previous phone) without rooting and when I open it asks if I want to update the binary normally or via twrp/cwm... so it looks like I got a second handed device packed new. 

The only problem I'm having is that, the method to switch from CUCC to WW failed and now my phone keeps rebooting itself if I open anything application or settings related and the micro sd is suddenly not detected. I have a huge feeling that reflashing the ROM fresh will fix the problem since I've had so many weird issues like this fixed easily by flashing a stock rom(my previous S3) but sadly so far it doesn't seem like anyone has uploaded a stock zenfone 6 rom.

I also have a question, if you want to update the firmware does the newest update show from the system update at settings? Because mine doesn't, it kept saying I have the latest but I obviously didn't. And correction I didn't have 1.17 but I had the 1.16 version.


----------



## sgsI9003 (Sep 21, 2014)

IcY~ said:


> And yes I only installed SuperSU(synced from my previous phone) without rooting and when I open it asks if I want to update the binary normally or via twrp/cwm... so it looks like I got a second handed device packed new.

Click to collapse



Since u synced from old mobile that is how SuperSU came in so your mobile was not been used by anyone else.


> The only problem I'm having is that, the method to switch from CUCC to WW failed and now my phone keeps rebooting itself if I open anything application or settings related and the micro sd is suddenly not detected. I have a huge feeling that reflashing the ROM fresh will fix the problem since I've had so many weird issues like this fixed easily by flashing a stock rom(my previous S3) but sadly so far it doesn't seem like anyone has uploaded a stock zenfone 6 rom.

Click to collapse



Yes full rom install is best option to eliminate all errors but the trouble is that will u flash CUCC or WW we dont which version will work.


> I also have a question, if you want to update the firmware does the newest update show from the system update at settings?

Click to collapse



 Yes that right, latest version is 1.18.40.11


----------



## IcY~ (Sep 22, 2014)

sgsI9003 said:


> Since u synced from old mobile that is how SuperSU came in so your mobile was not been used by anyone else.
> Yes full rom install is best option to eliminate all errors but the trouble is that will u flash CUCC or WW we dont which version will work.
> Yes that right, latest version is 1.18.40.11

Click to collapse



Yeah I know. SuperSU was synced but I didn't root my phone. But just by opening SuperSU I have root! Which is very weird. Is making a stock rom hard? I haven't find anyone that has uploaded a stock Zenfone 6 ROM.

When I check System Update from my phone it said I have the latest version(1.16). I only found out that there's a 1.18 from checking the Asus website! Which is again, strange.


----------



## dewankpant (Sep 24, 2014)

*best app to root zenfone 5*

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B92KkSiQ8ZgQTzduc1h1NGZyZWc/edit



download this apk put it in root of the sd card and thn install and confirm yes i wanna root ,, done  

and do press the thanks button


----------



## phrozenflame (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Keep getting whatsapp/other apps permission notifications for network settings or read contacts etc, impossible to use phone, constant notifications.

so did some research and it appears I need to update my build.

I tried the system-update check method, says im upto date.

Build Number: ASUS_T100G_WW_user_9.16.40.50_20190731_1089release-keys010175_201401130121

I tried the method here: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/Zen...SOP_140718.pdf for:
 UL-ASUS_T00G-WW-1.18.40.11-user.zip 
but system wont prompt me / detect the update file, tried restarting etc.

Totally lost, all these permission notifications really makes it impossible to operate the phone, pls help.

Thanks!


----------



## ahhl (Oct 2, 2014)

Updated to 4.4.2 using full package as the flashing update result an error. 

no problem so far....can see Kit Kat now



lost my root and cant reinstate it


----------



## RFrancis (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm interested in the Zen phone but I am unsure what is the best model. Is there a model with a 2 ghz intel processor ? Also there seems to be a zen phone with a qualcom processor. What seems to be the best phone to get before pulling the trigger.


----------



## Fakhrul12 (Oct 3, 2014)

kitkat only for TW only as for today. wait few more days till they release WW version.


----------



## m.law161 (Oct 3, 2014)

*zenfone 5 kitkat rooting*

i cannot root my zenfone 5 using latest root zenfone apk after update to kitkat 4.4.2 . 
can i change runtime to Art? dont find it in developer option


----------



## Fakhrul12 (Oct 3, 2014)

wait for root.apk new version then buddy.


----------



## Fakhrul12 (Oct 7, 2014)

I dunno why, but Asus just pulled out the kitkat update on their website.


----------



## ahhl (Oct 7, 2014)

Fakhrul12 said:


> I dunno why, but Asus just pulled out the kitkat update on their website.

Click to collapse



ya.. missing..


----------



## indigo888 (Oct 7, 2014)

Fakhrul12 said:


> wait for root.apk new version then buddy.

Click to collapse



I've got root on 4.4 in 10 minutes by this method http://www.asus-zenfone.com/2014/10/zenfone-how-to-root-zenfone-kitkat.html?m=1


----------



## Zac3 (Oct 8, 2014)

*Ads?*

Did you guys see the 3 vertical dots on the bottom right in my screenshot here? May I ask what is it as it only appears in full screen app such as this opera mini and some other apps. How can I get rid of this annoying matters.


----------



## ingsuns (Oct 10, 2014)

IcY~ said:


> I checked settings>about>software information> build number and it shows that I have WW. But when I enter recovery and sideload the firmware upgrade via adb the update fails saying my Device SKU is CUCC and I have a WW OTA.
> 
> And yes I only installed SuperSU(synced from my previous phone) without rooting and when I open it asks if I want to update the binary normally or via twrp/cwm... so it looks like I got a second handed device packed new.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To change SKU, have you downgrade to firmware 1.14 first? That firmware is the only one able to be used to change SKU (CMIIW), higher firmware (1.15 and above) will not avail.


----------



## Zac3 (Oct 10, 2014)

Pardon for my previous post earlier, the soft button at right bottom of the screen only appears when you set the long press recent button to screenshot in the asus customized setting. hope this clears things up.


----------



## Zac3 (Oct 12, 2014)

Just installed the latest kitkat on my zen6. The battery life is AWFUL! 
no root as the survival option didn't work with supersu. Pretty much I regretted spending my time tinkering with this update. Thumbs down for Asus.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2015)

*[ROM][A500CG][A501CG][WW]Zenfone 5 PinasLang BazzROM Version FINAL*

*link*
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/rom-zenfone-5-pinaslang-bazzrom-t2990066

*credits : knoneNull *


----------



## Zac3 (Feb 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> *link*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/rom-zenfone-5-pinaslang-bazzrom-t2990066
> 
> *credits : knoneNull *

Click to collapse



wut issit? custom rom for zen6?


----------



## billk6969 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi Guys and Gals,

Well I have spent the past 5 hours searching the site for a root that would work on this new device, with no avail.  I have tried a few of the one click type root software available, but no luck.  I have searched google and youtube and there is absolutely nothing out there on how to root this device.  

I would appreciate any help that you might be able to offer me.  

Sincerely,

Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2015)

Zac3 said:


> wut issit? custom rom for zen6?

Click to collapse



ye didnt u visit the page? it has all the details there. 

regards


----------



## Zac3 (Feb 24, 2015)

cuz thought only for zen5. will check this out later. thanks for the info.


----------



## Zac3 (Feb 25, 2015)

pardon again, clearly it said custom rom for zen5(T00J/A500CG). was it compatible with zen6(T00G)?


----------



## b-jack (Apr 19, 2015)

Zac3 said:


> pardon again, clearly it said custom rom for zen5(T00J/A500CG). was it compatible with zen6(T00G)?

Click to collapse



Visit this page

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/asus-zenfone-5-zenfone-6-to-t2839984/

can op please flag this question as solved ?


----------



## Consticonst (May 17, 2015)

I don't have the time to read through the hole theme, but here's how to restore recovery:

You go there, then you press and hold volume up, press volume down and release volume up.


----------



## vinzarka (Jul 1, 2015)

*In the same boat *



ikiel said:


> Hey, I'm in the same boat. I found a blog that seems to imply that you can use cydia impactor but I was not able to get it to work. I can't post the link but its on asus-zenfonedotblogspotdotjp. The reason I'm trying to root is that my phone came with the chinese firmware preinstalled, meaning that I cannot use google sync or google play store. I want to root to flash the rom or to simply be able to install google services. Please let me know if you make any progress. good luck.
> 
> ikiel

Click to collapse



I have the same trouble with my phone coz of chinese software.
Hope u will notify me if u find a solution. thank U

---------- Post added 2nd July 2015 at 12:17 AM ---------- Previous post was 1st July 2015 at 11:33 PM ----------




minatovladoski said:


> i have WW version
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




I have CN version and want to root it and have WW version. Please help  me to root my zenfone 6 t00g. Thank u


----------



## vinzarka (Jul 1, 2015)

*Help me to root my zenfone 6 t00g*



Joe_the_tulip said:


> I think you misunderstood me. I wanted to go to WW ROM coming from a CN ROM.
> 
> Finally managed it. I downloaded the latest ROM from ASUS, den unziped it, then removed the ".secure" and replaced the WW with CN. Then I moved it to the main directory from my PC, unplugged it and got "the triangle with exclamation mark". At the prompt I was able to install it. Now I am rockin an International ROM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please, can u tell me how to root zenfone 6 t00g?

Thank U

Vin


----------



## Prof.CYRUS07 (Apr 5, 2016)

*Asus_T00G*

how can i flash my Asus zenfone 6? Asus_T00G its stuck on bootloop!

---------- Post added at 08:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 AM ----------




vinzarka said:


> Please, can u tell me how to root zenfone 6 t00g?
> 
> Thank U
> 
> Vin

Click to collapse



you can root your phone using Kingo ROOT tested by me.


----------



## dmilz (Dec 29, 2016)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/themes/theme-asus-zenfone-6-z002-systemui-t3505453
Follow thread.. I posted link to download ZenFone t00g and other ZenFone  ROOTING tool by SHAKALACA in 2nd post


----------

